

GNOME 4.0, GNOME OS Coming In 2014 & Other Crazy Plans  - velodrome
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0ODg

======
fingerprinter
This is indeed crazy talk. Ubuntu (8 years old), the most popular desktop
variant of GNOME, has, what, 5% projected by end of this year? So now GnomeOS,
which will compete directly with Ubuntu/Canonical and will somehow get to 20%
in 7.5 years? With no OEM experience, no sales experience, no marketing
experience, no independent hardware experience?

Now, we all know that Gnome is essentially a Red Hat project without Red Hat
"owning" it. Even so, Red Hat would need to put in some serious horsepower to
make this happen. And to this point, Red Hat has now shown the wherewithal to
get hardware, touch, mobile and even desktop (UX) at all. This would massively
have to change in the RH corporate culture and approach to be at all
successful.

Sure, have goals, make plans, but don't sit there and tell me you'll get
hockey stick curve adoption extrapolated singular data points.

------
PommeDeTerre
Somebody should tell them that April 1st was several months ago.

